# Thanks for the BTS narrative & pictures



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

To all of you who made the effort to take (and post) pictures, and add your perspectives and observations, I'd like to say thanks!!

Sorry Debbie & I missed coming over to the show, but as anticipated, we have been side tracked with other expenditures, along with some other unexpected activities. Nuthin' *horrible bad* for us (other than a 10% pay reduction for me, and 20% for Debbie), just time, engery and resources intensive activities that needed our attentiion.

We'll shoot for next year.

Hopefully things will have stabilized around this place...









Thanks again for sharing the experience.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Thanks for the BTS narrative & pictures*

Duncan, you were MISSED! Many people wore your gold badge though! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: Thanks for the BTS narrative & pictures*

I am feeling the same thing Duncan. I have to say home one day a month with put pay. We will be closinig the whole company the whole week of Thanksgiving, Christmass, New Years. 
If we have vacations days we will be paided the days they are closed. If not We will be out the money. I wont be going to the Convention in Denver but will be going to Marty's If someone really needs service Someone will be sent out. and We will be paid for that day.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Thanks for the BTS narrative & pictures*

I liked seeing the pix also, do appreciate it. Sorry to hear about the cutbacks you guys are taking. My youngest son just survived an engineer layoff 
at Cessna, but more are rumored. Everyone being against private jets has put a LOT of people out of work.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Glade to see ya back Duncan. Never like to hear of job losses. I guess if your still working at a lesser pay thats much better than not at all. Hang in there and things are sure to get better. Later RJD


----------

